# Montecristo Series C Belicoso



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Montecristo Series C Belicoso
Wrapper: Cameroon
Filler: Dominican, Nicaraguan, Peruvian
Binder: Nicaraguan 
Strength: Med/Full*

Let me start out by saying that I'm pushover for great Cameroon wrapper, and the leaf on this cigar looked absolutely enticing; dark, even in color, and smooth with an attractive, oily patina. The wrapper also had a deliciously sweet aroma. The cigar was well-packed, and what I could tell from observing the foot, neatly bunched, too. I actually spent a few minutes admiring this cigar before lighting-up.

The pre-lit flavor was leathery and sweet absent of any bitterness or spicy elements. The foot lit well and evenly. The draw was easy and produced a good head of creamy smoke; great aroma, too. Although I find it hard to put my finger on any specific flavors, the smoke was, for the most part, earthy, sweet, woody, and very well-balanced.

The cigar burned well with a firm white and grey marble ash.I took my time with this cigar. I also enjoyed the sweetness of the aroma that wafted toward me as the cigar rested on the ashtray. Once I picked up the cigar again, each puff was every bit as flavorful as the one before, and creamier, too.

As the cigar burned toward the halfway mark, it acquired a black pepper-like component, which gave the finish a little added spiciness. From that point on, the cigar picked up more strength. However, it remained smooth, creamy, well-rounded and aromatic without ever becoming overpowering.

Final impression: A stunning, luxury cigar in the true Montecristo tradition that exceeded my expectations. This was also one of the most consistent cigars I've had in recent memory. Highly recommended with a good brandy or cognac to complement the sweetness of the tobaccos.

Final Score: 9.0


----------

